
Nobody Tells You How Long a Marriage Is - CraneWorm
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/04/20/well/family/nobody-tells-you-how-long-a-marriage-is.html
======
parvenu74
"Longer than you expected." Unless you married the right one... in which case
you didn't get married soon enough and one lifetime -- even a long one --
seems like such an unfair privation of what could have been...

------
scottie_m
It goes right to the heart of this story about sickness and health, because
yes someone does tell you. “In sickness and in health, until death do us
part.” It’s right there st the outset, not just how long marriage is, but the
circumstances you’re expected to endure together.

Don’t get me wrong, I’m. It anti-divorce or for that matter, pro-marriage. I
think it’s an interesting perspective in this article about the curveballs
life throws at you, but I disagree with the conclusion.

